
Search Engine for Crypto Trading - shakks
https://www.tradeplan.co/
======
shakks
Hi Everyone, I am working on creating a search engine like app for crypto
traders. In crypto, traders have KPI called as technical indicators. I am
working on making those Technical indicators used as a search query.

I myself have been trading crypto for a year and needed a tool to help myself
track and filter the markets.

I just got the landing page live to see if people like the idea. Feedback's
welcome/

~~~
mania_d
That seems interesting. I have some understanding of technical indicators; any
good reading material, you suggest?

~~~
shakks
I have a little on medium to help explain how few indicators can be used.
check them @ [https://medium.com/@shakks](https://medium.com/@shakks)

Also, check out [https://www.barchart.com/education/technical-
indicators](https://www.barchart.com/education/technical-indicators) for
details of most of the indicators. Thanks

------
rameezhabib
Now this looks some top end tool which I was looking for. Love the work this
team has put in. Hoping to see a lot of success for you guys.

------
nightwalkerx96
Love the UI. Looks so neat!

~~~
shakks
thanks, A awesome friend of mine helped us out. He is really talented
designer. I will convey your message.:-)

